
How driverless cars will be wide open to hacking - cdvonstinkpot
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/02/driverless-car-hack/
======
damarquis
It makes no sense to argue that a non-existent product is vulnerable to a
current exploit without a precise definition or specification of that product.

Its an obvious mistake but not so obvious that the author can't get away with
choosing to make it.

